# Halloween Ride Oct.29th Sacramento,Ca.



## slick (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's the flyer for our Halloween ride so come on out and Ride Vintage!!!


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 28, 2011)

Btt.  ???  *****


----------

